# What type of grooming brush to use on pits?



## SGV_Jester

Do you guys brush your pits coat? If so what type of brush is best suited for the job?


----------



## Kathleen

I forget what it's called... its the red rubber one..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Yes, a rubber brush with rubber bristles  I just bought one for Bella and you can use it while shampooing your pup in the tub. You should see the hair that comes out LOL!! I got one made by KONG, as in the kong toys. Go to your local pet store.....there sure to have them


----------



## SGV_Jester

is it called the Zoom Groom?


----------



## davidfitness83

use regular dishwashing gloves, rub the dog outside after working and that will be enough to remove all the dead hairs. If you do it everyday your dog's coat will be nice and tight and shinny as the sun.


----------



## kodiakgirl

I use the Furminator, and I think it works great! Seems to really cut down on how often you need to brush your dog too.


----------



## SGV_Jester

kodiakgirl said:


> I use the Furminator, and I think it works great! Seems to really cut down on how often you need to brush your dog too.


I was reading about that product in my searches but the negative reviewers claim that it actually thins out the hairs and not just undercoat? Do you feel like your dogs coat looks thinner?


----------



## angelbaby

lol the curry combs work well also , the ones for the horses lol.


----------



## Indie

I use curry combs and a de-shedding rake on the ones that shed a lot(the pointer mixes). I very rarely have to brush Indie out. Just when she sheds. But I use the rubber curry, and a stiff bristled body brush from the tack store.  I've seen dogs that have been furminatored to the point of having bald patches. Some coats work with it better than others. I love mine on my cats.


----------



## NickyZ

the rubber kong zoomgroom seems to be all i need for romeo I just brush him quick with it everytime he plays outside right before he comes in the house


----------



## performanceknls

Yup I use a curry brush
This one works great
Rubber Curry Brush for Dogs - Dog Grooming Brushes
This is another type of curry brush, I have both and they work great no matter which one you get





I also use a furminator type brush when they are really shedding. You can get a cheaper version of the furminator I think I found one at Walgreen's once for like 10 bucks. I will not pay 50 bucks for something I can get for 10  You do have to be careful with the shedding tool or you can scratch the skin.


----------



## Loke-a-doke

I use a zoom groom on Loki and I think it attracts the hair pretty well...after that I use my last dogs old brush...the kind with the bristles on one side and little spines on the other. I use the bristle side because Lo lovesss how it feels haha and I feel like it makes his coat shinier than just the zoom groom...but maybe that's just me


----------



## performanceknls

SGV_Jester said:


> I was reading about that product in my searches but the negative reviewers claim that it actually thins out the hairs and not just undercoat? Do you feel like your dogs coat looks thinner?


That is because they are not using it correctly! It can cut the hair and thin it out of you over use it. I have dogs who are blowing coat right now and I minimize it to short daily sessions. I show my dogs too and do not want to cut the hair and thin it out. I ONLY use it when they are blowing coat and that is about twice year but not all my dogs need it. The curry brush is what you will use for everyday grooming.


----------



## bahamutt99

Rubber curry brush like this one:







Amazon.com: ComfyCare Rubber Curry Pet Brush: Kitchen & Dining

With regard to Furminator tools, they can be used on short-haired dogs like ours, but you need to learn how to use them correctly. When I get the time, I want to have one of the spa techs at my job show me how to use it. I've already gotten a rudimentary lesson, but I'm very good at screwing things up. I'd be the fool to brush burn my dog with that thing. LOL


----------



## Joey&Zoey

I only brush her before and after baths which are about once every month and a half depending on how active we are. I just use a wire slicker brush.


----------



## Kathleen

Indie said:


> I use curry combs and a de-shedding rake on the ones that shed a lot(the pointer mixes). I very rarely have to brush Indie out. Just when she sheds. But I use the rubber curry, and a stiff bristled body brush from the tack store.  I've seen dogs that have been furminatored to the point of having bald patches. Some coats work with it better than others. I love mine on my cats.


Rubber curry... thats it. Love it!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

If the dog has a proper short coat, the best thing I have found is a rubber curry like this one:
Amazon.com: Flexible Rubber Curry Comb: Sports & Outdoors

It is quick easy and stimulates the natural oils in the coat and helps to keep it clean as well. It is much better than a Zoom Groom (which I have packed away now in a closet LOL) and Furminator which I use on my cat who has a medium length coat; It is also cheaper.


----------



## Angie

with short hair definitely a curry brush. I don't recommend Furminator unless the dog has a thick coat (husky, lab, akita) because it's meant to go to the undercoat and pull it out. Curry brush 5 minutes every day and regular bathing in diluted shampoo will keep the shedding in place. after drying going over the dog with a bristle brush neats everything out


----------

